# Anybody roll on mud?



## IBEX Drywall (Oct 25, 2008)

I seen a short video on youtube of rolling on mud for a finish coat. Use a 1"+ nap and just roll it on, wipe smooth with knife. Video didn't really show it clearly, just talked about it mostly.

Anybody try this?
Probably won't work for achieving any type of fill, but would be a good way of getting a skim finish if it works.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

IBEX Drywall said:


> I seen a short video on youtube of rolling on mud for a finish coat. Use a 1"+ nap and just roll it on, wipe smooth with knife. Video didn't really show it clearly, just talked about it mostly.
> 
> Anybody try this?
> Probably won't work for achieving any type of fill, but would be a good way of getting a skim finish if it works.


I've done this by myself but it works best with 2 guys. One rolls, other skims. I use a 1/2'' nap roller.
Mix mud with water thin enough to roll but not too thin that you take a bath in it.


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

Works well. Two coats with a scuff between coats turns out pretty damn smoove.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Double skim if you roll? I've never done that - if I had to do 2 rolled or 1 troweled, I'd trowel. I'll single roll if I'm doing a very thin skim, or single trowel for anything else.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

This is how a lot of guys get level 5, roll on final coat pull tight.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

I saw this method used by Myron Ferguson on a DVD. The guy I work with wants to try this out on his own place next.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

It's also a very easy way to skim coat after a wall paper removal.


----------



## bronzgonz (Dec 4, 2012)

ToolNut said:


> It's also a very easy way to skim coat after a wall paper removal.


First time i done it was last week just for this puroose:thumbup:. Worked great.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

ToolNut said:


> It's also a very easy way to skim coat after a wall paper removal.


Does anyone ever put wall paper on anymore? LOL


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Part Time Taper said:


> Does anyone ever put wall paper on anymore? LOL


Oh yeah! Commercially its still done. There's good money in commercial wallpaper hanging.


----------



## Part Time Taper (Sep 2, 2012)

overanalyze said:


> Oh yeah! Commercially its still done. There's good money in commercial wallpaper hanging.


I couldn't ever imagine saying to a client I recommend you put wall paper on a wall. Paint looks much more modern.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Part Time Taper said:


> I couldn't ever imagine saying to a client I recommend you put wall paper on a wall. Paint looks much more modern.


It depends on the environment. Custom print graphic wallpaper is very big in retail and universities.


----------



## icerock drywall (Aug 16, 2012)

I rolled a skim coat today on the walls becouse it was a small job...on big jobs I like to spray it


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Part Time Taper said:


> Does anyone ever put wall paper on anymore? LOL


Still goes in a lot of high end here. Primarily in baths,kitchens and laundry rooms.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

#1 rule for wallpaper over old walls - don't use vinyl if you need a pattern match on the edges.


----------

